# Muddygras!! Huntsville, TX



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

Did anyone else go??? I saw a lot of nice brutes.. Just wanting to see if anyone on this forum went... I cant believe all the posers who had huge lifts and tires sitting at the mud pit, all clean and scared to get in the mud.. The mud was very thick and drying up.. I destroyed one belt that had about 10hrs on it, and my ole lady destroyed one that only had about 45 min of driving time on it, "It was my fault cause I didnt tell her not to use reverse.." For those wondering I have a almond EPI primary, and red EPI secondary.. The mud was very thick.. :rockn: O and BTW if this is in the wrong section MODS please feel free to delete, or move it..


----------



## black_on_black650 (Jan 20, 2009)

sounds gnarly


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

Man i know the mud! We get that hear in the summer when the rains are scarce. So think yer doomed from the start!

btw, I moved this to the Lets Go Riding Area


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> Man i know the mud! We get that hear in the summer when the rains are scarce. So think yer doomed from the start!
> 
> btw, I moved this to the Lets Go Riding Area


 Thanks man.. I don't stray away from the Kawi section too often... I don't want any umpure thoughts...:haha:


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

man i was there. and i DESTROYED a belt in that pit. i knew not to use reverse, but a cheering crowd and too many bud lights will make u do stupid stuff lol. but i had fun up until then, i found some DEEP holes lol. here is a couple pics for one of the deep ones: it may not look deep, but it was chest deep. ill have to get the pic from my buddy wit me standin next to it while savin it from flipping


----------



## Jcarp4483 (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice Pics. Probably wouldnt come close to flipping with that lift ha. looked like fun


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah that lift wulda def been nice in that hole, but oh well. i still made it :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: great pics!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

cant see pics from that website at work =[


----------



## TEXASARCTICCAT (Feb 25, 2009)

that mud was real thick! did anyone see that kid in the jeep smash into that dodge 3500 in the mudpit? and then almost get his a** beat?


----------



## bump530 (Jan 5, 2009)

yeah i had to move out the way so he could get in the pit. i think the crowd got a lil too crazy on that one. they was tryin to flip his jeep, then they stole everything out of it. im not sure who popped the hood and pulled wires, but i have a feeling it was the crowd and not the guy wit the dodge.


----------



## TEXASARCTICCAT (Feb 25, 2009)

yeah his beer that they were throwing out tasted real good!


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

We got the guy in the jeep hitting the dodge on video.. I watched someone take the keys out of the jeep and throw them into the mud pit...


----------



## Wpeschel (Jan 21, 2009)

:rockn:


----------

